# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  SLA berekenen met werktijden en werkdagen

## acoppens

Hoe bereken ik wanneer een werk moet klaar zijn, als ik weet dat : 
- stel : we zijn nu = 17/01/2014 15u46
- ik vanaf nu 8 uur tijd heb om een klus te klaren
- ik enkel tussen 07u en 19u mag werken
- niet op zaterdag of zondag mag werken

- uitkomst moet dus zijn : 20/01/2014 13u46

Als ik dit wil uitrekenen op 20/01/2014 15u46 , moet de uitkomst 21/01/2014 13u46 zijn. 

Met dank voor hulp

----------


## Kaper

some time ago I made UDF for such a problem and published on our national forum: www.excelforum.pl/viewtopic.php?t=25445#134289

it shall work fine for you too.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


see the attachement

Met vriendelijke groet  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Als je om 15u46 vandaag begint heb je nog 3u14 te werken voor 19uur
Daarna blijft er nog 4u46 te werken
Maandag 7uur 's morgens + 4u46 is dus 11u46 en niet 13u46, of heb ik iets gemist

EDIT formule in vak C4 in sheet in bijlage

TERUG EDIT tussen D2 en D10 kan je de feestdagen plaatsen - De werkduur is wel in decimaal uren uitgedrukt

----------


## acoppens

Thanks it works fine.  But I also need solution for same problem: 
- working from monday to saturday (no sundays)
- working from monday to sundaty (every day, but only from 06u-24u)

Can I combine these combinations in 1 excel or do I need 3 separated files ?

Your Dutch was fine !

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Which solution do you want VBA or formula?

----------


## acoppens

formule graag, ik heb geen ervaring met VBA

Bedankt,

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Je moet gewoon de WORKDAY functie vervangen door de WORKDAY.INTL functie. Mits een parameter aan te passen kan je verschillende type week-ends inbouwen. Het gemakkelijkste is effe naar de hulp functie van Excel te grijpen om meer uitleg  :Smilie:

----------


## acoppens

ok, ik heb de excel hulp functie gezien, ik moet daar een week-endje over nadenken (kindercreche sluit binnen 12 minuten...)
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> Your Dutch was fine !



Thx - Ik ben wel in Merksem geboren ....

----------


## acoppens

Bedankt voor alle hulp, ik heb nu een prima werkende file voor 30 verschillende combinaties.
Wat een opluchting !
Nogmaals dank.

----------

